# Simon



## Orchid (Sep 13, 2009)

Too short a life...but so full for what we had.

Simon left us today.

They could not define what had actually happened. We brought him to the ER Vet. They said he lost all muscle mass. They said they thought tumors..cancer. Yet when they took a look they said it was not cancer at least no tumors were seen and there was no obstruction they could see. He was just at the vet Aug 4 2009. They said he was fine, they said he looked good but needed to put some more pounds on....what could have done this so fast?????

It was only yesterday morning he told us something was wrong...it all happened so fast...

They felt no matter what sort of measures we took, he would pass. They said he was in great pain. I could not let him live in pain....but now that is allI feel in my heart.

We were there from almost the very beginning...

We were there for all of your life...we held you as you left this world...and we buried you closeso that we may always be near you. 

He didn't even make it to his second birthday. It feels so horribly wrong, so cheated to take him so soon from us. I knew this day would come but I thought it wouldnt be for years. I didn't want to believe the docs when they said you would live a troubled life and not to expect much...I couldnt believe them...but now you are gone..

Simon was laid to rest by the beautiful rose bushes in our back yard. He can be seen from my daughters window. He was buried in his blanket with a picture of the family that loved him beyond words and mourns his loss I am sure for some time to come.

I am thankful to everyone who has tried to help us during Simon's short life. To all of those who watched him grow, shared his life through his journal. I am only sorry we do not have more pictures...I am sorry I haven't been here more, wrote more and shared more....

My heart feels so broken.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 13, 2009)

all i want in the world is just to hold him one more time...to see him binky again....to feel his little tongue licking my nose....


----------



## Orchid (Sep 13, 2009)

the dates should be 12/25/2007 - 09/13/2009......


----------



## kahlin (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  It's so hard to lose a bunny friend.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy Simon


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2009)

I was just posting in his Blog how much I loved Simon... I haven't been on all week.... Now I can't believe he's gone. I'm in tears.

He had such a rocky start here, I honestly didn't think he'd make it when you first signed on, I've appreciated every day since. 

:tears2:

So very sorry. :sad:


a very sad sas :bawl:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 13, 2009)

I am so sorry about Simon. You spent so much love and time for him that he will cherish at Rainbow Bridge.

Binky Free Simon. ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 13, 2009)

We're so sorry for your loss of Simon. Whether it is for a long time or a short time, we never have them as long as we want. Our Nik-Nik was not quite a year when we lost her, and like Simon she was just the friendliest , sweetest little bunny. It's never easy to lose a member of your family, but, he's not suffering anymore and he new he was loved and cherished. Rest in peace little man and binky-free at the bridge. Larry and Nancy


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 13, 2009)

I am so sorry, Orchid. He was such a special guy. I'm surprised to hear that he didn't have an obstruction--it sounds like he was hiding his illness for a long time. He was a favorite of mine, with that plush fur that looks so silly on the top of his head, and those hats you put on him. I hope you and your family can be comforted by knowing he was happy with you, loved you very much, and had the best care possible, although it wasn't enough to save him.

Binky free, sweet Simon.

:rainbow:


----------



## pla725 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I too lost a Simon two years ago. I lost Smitten a month ago. 

I love that picture of Simon that is your avatar. Just too cute. Remember him that way.


----------



## JimD (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one.

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 13, 2009)

i am sssssssssssooooooooooo sorry for you and your family, i know all too well how fast something like this can go, and we never have long enough with our babies. Binky free sweety


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 13, 2009)

He was always one of my favorite buns here at RO. So very sorry you lost him so soon :rainbow:


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 13, 2009)

Geez this is really a shame ; I am so very sorry. :shock:
You did the best that you could and he had a good life with you...:hug:

He could have had something going on for awhileand just been hiding it. Bunnies are good at hiding illness. . 

Binky free little Simon ink iris:


----------



## Victoria (Sep 13, 2009)

:bigtears::sosad. I am sorry for your loss. Animals die it is just the way it is but we always hope they make it through. Sometimes it is not to be . I only lost one animal (rat) in the past, it was a shock. Yesterday I looked through a lot of Simons photos he was such a cute and nice bunny. I will remember him too.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 13, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your Beautiful Simon.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Simon.

You will be missed by many.

Susan :bunnyangel:


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 13, 2009)

:bigtears:Rip Simon...

Jeff


----------



## Orchid (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words...


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 14, 2009)

OH My sooo sorry 2 hear of this great loss....


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss ink iris: Binky Free Simon :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 14, 2009)

I am so sorry - I fell in love with Simon the first time you posted his picture. He was so adorable. 

If you need a shoulder to cry on - my pm box is open.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 14, 2009)

deeply sorry for your loss, 
Binky free little Simon :angelandbunny:


----------



## anneq (Sep 14, 2009)

OH dear, I'm so very sorry for your loss.
Simon was a beautiful bunny - just one of those adorable little buns.
I know how the empty spot in your heart feels...we lost Harry and it took me so long to get over him - time does heal those wounds, but in the meantime know that everyone here understands what you're going through.

/hugs


----------



## BethM (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Binky free, sweet Simon.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your support and kind words....I do see and read each one...I just don't really know what to say....


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 15, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your Simon... binky free adorable one!

Denise


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, Orchid.
Rest in peace, sweet bun.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you and Simon had to go through this.
(((hugs)))
Simon is resting peacefully now.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 18, 2009)

Someone rather knowledgeable about buns talked at length with me about what happened to Simon....

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Differential/mega_differential.htm


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, binky free Simon.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 23, 2009)

All this thinking about new buns...meeting new buns...and it didn't hit me till just a bit ago....I feel guilty...like how dare I bring another bun into his home...

It still feels unreal that he is gone. I look at his picture and it just feels like he is still here..like if I turned around quick enough he would be there...doing something he shouldn't be....My boy...god I miss him.....

I wish I had more video....

At least I am saving a bunny though and that makes me feel much better about things....


----------



## Pipp (Sep 24, 2009)

I can relate so much to everything your saying. Especially the video.  

When I first got Pipp, I loved her so much it scared me. I thought I'd better go get another bunny otherwise I'd through myself off a bridge if/when I lost her. I got Radar. But he remained just a bunny. He died a couple of days ago. Just a sweet little bunny. I watched his necropsy. 

With Dill, I couldn't even bring myself to see his body.

When I lost Dill, I was in desperate need of a distraction, I soon rescued another mini-rex, a little guy who, like Dill, really needed my help. It DID work. He wasn't Dill -- who was one-in-a-million, like I think Simon was too -- but he was a character and he made me focus.

When I lost him, too, just weeks later to a misdiagnosed cat bite, it threw me off for a year or more.

I've taken in several bunnies since, but... they've just been bunnies. I was about to adopt out another little mini-rex I had rescued from a bad situation. I had little or no emotional attachment. He wasn't Dill or even Scooter, I didn't pick him out, he just fell on me. But he's growing on me. Or I've just allowed myself the luxury of starting to love another bunny again. 

I'd maybe start by fostering. Get to know them. You never know where it may go. But let it take you there.

Simon really was special.


sas :sad:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 24, 2009)

*Orchid wrote: *


> All this thinking about new buns...meeting new buns...and it didn't hit me till just a bit ago....I feel guilty...like how dare I bring another bun into his home...
> 
> It still feels unreal that he is gone. I look at his picture and it just feels like he is still here..like if I turned around quick enough he would be there...doing something he shouldn't be....My boy...god I miss him.....
> 
> ...



I have been meaning to drop you another pm but since my mom's fall and planning my trip home. etc - life has been SO hectic.

I was in your spot when Tiny died. Many may remember that his rainbow bridge thread turned into an "adoption" thread just three or four days after he died...and then - even after we got Zeus a couple of weeks later - I struggled with "how dare I bring Zeus here?"

Its now been 18 months and I've got to say that bringing Zeus here has been the best thing for both of us. 

Its taken us both a long time to heal - me from Tiny's loss - Zeus from having had a home once and then being returned back to the shelter - and just sorta waiting for us to return him.

But he trusts us now - he sleeps with us and free-roams our bedroom. We have an awesome relationship and I'm so glad I have him.

However - it took me over 16 months to get to this point....

The thing is - when I saw him - I knew that he was right for us. I think I also knew that I wasn't ready for him - but I felt like we could at least give him a home till I was ready to bond with him (and vice versa).

If your heart pulls you to another specific rabbit - even if you don't feel ready right at the time - I encourage you to consider taking in that rabbit and giving yourself time to be ready.

I've gotten to the point where I now believe that certain rabbits are sorta meant for certain people and it has nothing to do with size, color or breed. Its like...there's something about them that reaches out and calls to you (or vice versa) and its mean to be.

Anyway - just my .02....

I will try to share more later about what has helped me deal with losing Tiny - as many know - I spent 12-16 hours per day with him - usually sitting at my feet in the office and giving me kisses. As I told Art - I saw Tiny more than I saw Art & Robin combined....and I probably even spoke to him more because we just spent so much time together...


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 24, 2009)

I think that if your love for a rabbit that has left you drives you to improve the life of another rabbit in need, that's the best way to remember them. Being moved by your first rabbit (or one that's very important to you) so much that you want to help out others is a true testament to how important that rabbit was to you.ink iris:


----------



## Orchid (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I can relate so much to everything your saying. Especially the video.
> 
> When I first got Pipp, I loved her so much it scared me. I thought I'd better go get another bunny otherwise I'd through myself off a bridge if/when I lost her. I got Radar. But he remained just a bunny. He died a couple of days ago. Just a sweet little bunny. I watched his necropsy.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry you have lost so many too soon...I hate they have to leave us at all....I think that it maybe my problem....A bit guilty, a bit afraid, and still mourning my little man....:cry4:



The fostering idea is nice but would kill my daughter. I did some rescue/foster work with dogs and cats in the past (with I am highly allergic to, dumb I know):headsmack ...and every time I got them well...and got them into a new home...it killed her...That is why we went and found Simon...to be our forever pet we would never have to let go of...Ironic in a demented way that I still couldn't keep that promise...:grumpy:


----------



## Orchid (Sep 24, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Orchid wrote: *
> 
> 
> > All this thinking about new buns...meeting new buns...and it didn't hit me till just a bit ago....I feel guilty...like how dare I bring another bun into his home...
> ...



Oh please don't be sorry...family is important. I hope your mom comes through things.

I think I had just joined or was still rather new when you lost Tiny...I do recall the thread...I watched but don't think I said much if anything. I couldn't of understood what anyone went through until I lost my Simon...

I don't know that things will ever feel right with him gone. I have the feeling that I will always feel like something will be missing...part of my heart crossed with him..but ever since I realized that I do like this bun and I do want to bring her home, and I do want her to stay with us and never have to switch hands again...some of my guilt eased. Simon was too much a snot for me to think he would be happy having someone in his home lol...but maybe he can think "welll, if I can't be there, some bun should" 

Poor bun has passed through countless hands because of a photographer...then some spoiled child who HAD to have her, when they got sick of her she ended up under an out door table covered with a tarp before being sent to her foster home...now my goodness...I wouldn't blame her for being all sorts of ...ssd:....but no...she is still sweet...not a pick up bun...def a floor bun,...but still. I think in time she will come snuggle with us...she just has to figure out we won't send her away or let anyone ever hurt or scare her again...:agree

I have been out of work for so long that Simon and I spent all day together...when my daughter went to NY for 2 weeks, he spent like the whole time laying in my chest getting cheek, ear and head rubs....SPOILED!

I went through his things today...I glued his hats and glasses to a wooden plack and hung it above his picture...The hat has been retired. I couldn't throw it all away...but I am making room for a new bun who needs us...needs a home.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 24, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I think that if your love for a rabbit that has left you drives you to improve the life of another rabbit in need, that's the best way to remember them. Being moved by your first rabbit (or one that's very important to you) so much that you want to help out others is a true testament to how important that rabbit was to you.ink iris:




I could never express just how important, how much he meant to me.

A writer who has no words for a bunny that touched me in ways I never let humans in....

thanks...:wave:


----------



## Orchid (Sep 24, 2009)

thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you PIP! For fixing my membership and putting Simons picture in!! I have ear to ear smile seeing that winking picture...Makes me feel better knowing he will always be seen, never forgotten...that people will know there was a bunny named Simon,..that he was my bun...that his life was short...but meant so much....

Thank you!!


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2009)

Being back here at RO has helped in ways I can not explain.

Perhaps because the people here understand what it is to love that bun just so much and what it feels like to lose them...while the rest of the world don't see them as much as anything...

It is a good feeling being back, talking to everyone...and I try to post where I can...but I am not always sure what to say to someone..though I read many many posts...

I missed being here...and I am glad RO was here to come back to...I don't know if I would be doing as ok as I am without you all....


----------



## RexyRex (Sep 27, 2009)

I am so sorry about Simon. He was one of my favorites, I loved his hats that you would put on him 

I hope that your new bunny helps heal your heart. I'll be thinking of you and your daughter :hug:


----------



## Orchid (Sep 30, 2009)

I picked up the wood I needed to 'woodburn' a headstone for him today. That will be the final thing...the very last thing I can do for him, for Lina, for myself...

The idea alone leaves me tired.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 2, 2009)

The last is done....


----------



## happatk (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, I didn't realize that you had lost the cute bun in your sig. :shock:
I'm so sorry. :bigtears: Simon was a cutie, but I'm glad you've found another bun friend. She won't replace him, I'm sure, but she can have another special piece of your heart.


----------



## Orchid (Oct 4, 2009)

*happatk wrote: *


> Oh, I didn't realize that you had lost the cute bun in your sig. :shock:
> I'm so sorry. :bigtears: Simon was a cutie, but I'm glad you've found another bun friend. She won't replace him, I'm sure, but she can have another special piece of your heart.



Thats alright....

It has sucked and been hard, I miss him pretty bad....It feels good to have Isobel but at the same time strange to see how very different they are....

I will always miss him...He really was a one of a kind bun...defied all logic and bun law.


----------

